# Springer spaniel as first dog



## eglc02 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi All

I'm thinking about becoming a first time dog owner and having known a couple of springer spaniels owned by a neighbour when I was a teenager I'm thinking I may go for one myself.

There is loads of info out there on the web but i thought i'd ask some real people what they thought.

The main question I have is would a springer spaniel be happy with a walk of about 30 mins in the morning and 45 - 60 mins in the evening Monday - Friday with longer walks at the weekend? 

What are the pros and cons of springer spaniel ownership?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Hi there!

This is how I came upon having Springer spaniels, my bf( now my hubby) had a Springer spaniel when we were going out and she was lovely but a bit bonkers. 

We have two now and they go for two 45 minute - an hour walks a day with longer walks at the weekends. Mine are happy but sometimes they will try and push for a third one!! They would go all day if they could - never mind about the worn out owner!! 

There are pros and cons with any breed but it is down to your personal liking and choice!

By the way, welcome to PF and hope you find it fun and informative!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I walk my 10 month old [border collie] with my friend and her Springer who is 6 years old and I can honestly say he has 5 times the energy of my BC!! - He can go & go & go & gooooo!! Superb dog tho xxx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

As many will know, my first love is Springers, followed closely by Goldies, so I am not in any way predudiced against springers. However there are a few things to consider, especially if you get one from a 'Working' bloodline as all mine have been. They have an incredible hunting drive and if you dont satisfy it in some way they can be a handful. They aren't difficult to train but I would reccomend that anyone who isn't going to work a springer incorperates something in their training to give them a chance to fufill the desire to hunt.
They're lively, full of fun and have boundless energy, my young lad will go all day and he's only about 12 months old. On a freezing wet day in the depths of Winter it's no good you pulling the duvet up over your nose 'cos your springer will still want his full quota of exercise. Every springer I've had has been biddable and good natured, quick to learn and keen to work but you need to remember that they are a working breed and as such need lots of stimulation.
As long as you bear this in mind and are prepared to put in the time you'll have a happy and sweet natured dog that will give you hours of pleasure. Good luck if you decide a Spanner is the dog for you. I wish you well. Pete.
P.S. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Think Springerpete has it pretty spot on! I am a first time dog owner just done two years with my first pup, and just four months later his half sister who was 3 months older. It has worked fine for us, we have now two fantastic, pretty well behaved pet working bred springers (ages below) from a working litter and working parents. We have harnessed their need to hunt by getting them to hunt, find and retrieve tennis balls.

BUT, i am the kind of person who only expects to get out what they are prepared to put in tenfold, I have read a lot, been to training for the first year of my first pups life, to keep a willingness to learn and going through puppy and advanced and then rally obedience training with him. I believe you get out what you put in and they are amazing dogs in the right hands and a bouncing hyper nightmare in the wrong ones!

My two have around 30-60 mins on a morning hunting round trees in the park and playing ball, and similar in a evening if the nights are dark, if they are better we drive and they have a long run in fields and woodland, which we try to do for at least one of the walks per day at the weekend if the weeks walks havent permitted it, at the least. We have taught them it is okay to chill in the house, but we do play and reinforce training intermittently throughout the day as we both work from home. 

I personally would never have any other breed than a springer, so am a little biaised!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Springer x Cocker and I think he's probably about as laid back as spaniels get. He can cope with just half an hour off-lead exercise a day if he has to - but in the context of him usually getting more, and he is much happier when he gets more. And I do make sure he has off-lead, undergrowth time even though I don't work him. He is from working lines but does have a very good "off switch" and just goes like mad when he's out and relaxes very well in the house.

If you honestly have the time and energy to keep up with one I think they can make very good first dogs. Be prepared to put a LOT of time and effort into walking on a loose lead training - it doesn't come naturally to them AT ALL. But overall I have found Oscar a very forgiving dog to train - he absorbs my mistakes well if that makes sense, he doesn't learn things as quickly as my collie x does but because of that if I do something wrong once or twice it doesn't get so ingrained that I have to work hard to correct it...

Oscar has always had excellent bounce-back as well, although he can be a bit anxious sometimes. But good careful socialisation is the key to preventing problems there.

I don't think I'd want to be without a spangle now.  So be prepared - they are addictive


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

eglc02 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm thinking about becoming a first time dog owner and having known a couple of springer spaniels owned by a neighbour when I was a teenager I'm thinking I may go for one myself.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum 

I have three Springer Spaniels and one Springer X Cocker. I really would not recommend them as a first dog, they aren't a novice breed and require a *lot* of exercise, training and attention. Of course it does depend on the individual dog but mine would go bonkers with 30 mins exercise in the morning and 45-60 mins in the evening. To give you an idea, I can exercise my dogs for hours on end and they will always be ready and raring to go again. My Border Collie loves her exercise but will settle and be calm with far less. My parents have just purchased a property sitting on about half an acre of land, the land isn't for our enjoyment, it's because the dogs need it and tbh we were looking for a lot more land ideally.

They are mad as a box of frogs and the most loyal breed you will find but they are very demanding. I've had dogs all my life but Springer's are on another level. My three Springers are all 3 years old now and as mad and bouncy as ever.

Lastly, if you are still interested (!) then please spend some time with Springers now to get a flavour for what they are like. If you'd consider a rescue dog then I'd highly recommend NESSR, speak to Cynthia and she will take care of matching you to the most suitable dog.


----------



## eglc02 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies. We are just waiting to see what happens with my other half job before we take the plunge.


----------

